# Cost of testing?



## Guest (Jul 28, 2014)

There is a lot of discussion on here about testing. For advising individuals new to goats:

How much do you spend annually on testing?
What do you test for each year?
What lab do you test at?
Are you drawing the blood for the tests yourself or having someone else do it?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I test for CAE annually. Use Biotracking. 
http://www.biotracking.com/

I tested once for CL, Brucellosis, Johnes, using WADDL. Haven't brought in outside does since. The bucks come from tested herds.
http://waddl.vetmed.wsu.edu/

I draw the blood.

Small herd, so the expense is negligible.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I test for CAE and Johnes annually. I do not think Johnes is a 'one time' test. I generally do CAE with my pregnancy tests to BioTracking. CAE is 4.00, Pregnancy is 6.50. I usually ship my samples with an ice pack priority - shipping is usually over 10.00. 

Goat pregnancy/cae forms: http://www.biotracking.com/Lab file...Goat Submission Form (fillable) TB 030514.pdf

Goat CAE - http://www.biotracking.com/Lab files/pdfs/SRLV CAE-OPP Submission Form (fillable) 030514.pdf

I do Johnes wherever convenient/cheapest. I work at DCPAH but their Johnes are expensive (7.25 each) but it's convenient for me. For the whole herd, I use WADDL usually. (6.30 for non-washington samples, but they also have a 10.00 accession fee on top of test costs - per submittal form, not per sample)
Now that my herd is small, I'll probably test at DCPAH to eliminate accession fee/shipping costs.

WADDL accession form: http://waddl.vetmed.wsu.edu/docs/li.../acessiongeneraldiagnosticswaddl.pdf?sfvrsn=4

I test yearly in the fall/winter before late pregnancy/vaccination and after breeding. I want to know herd status before they kid out. 

For NEW animals, I also test for CL. CL is an expensive test that is not very good as a blood test but it is the ONLY tool I have aside from the person's word, so I utelize it. One test means almost nothing but confidence increases with repeated consistent test results (this goes for any disease). I test before I bring them home OR if that's not possible, I put them in isolation and immediately pull blood for testing. If they are negative, I keep them for 3 months in isolation. I retest for CL, CAE, and Johnes after 3 months BEFORE introducing them to the main herd. If all negative, they are introduced to main herd. 

For CL, herd history is far more indicative of status than is a single test. That's why my isolation period is so long, as well. I'm hoping to catch a stressed animal that is truely positive seroconvert, or if it pops an abscess it would do it in isolation. 

I do not test for Brucellosis because it is pretty darn rare.

I draw my own blood (and blood for many other herds to teach them how) and it really is very easy. I've taught many non-goat people how to draw as well.


----------



## V-NH (Jan 1, 2014)

Testing is such an interesting phenomenon here on Homesteading Today. I am very interested in learning how to do it myself so that it becomes cost effective to do so. The local large animal vet here charges over $50/goat and I would have to go through the trouble of loading five big goats into the back of my pickup and driving a half hour. Just too much trouble because my goats really hate being picked up. It's really impressive how people around here are so meticulous about it though, that is some really great attention paid to care. I've only met five or six "goat farmers" in person since getting goats and none of them tested for anything because they said it was just too much work and too much money. We've got a different breed of homesteader here on HT, true champions of proper herd maintenance.

I always say to myself that I will get around to learning the ropes and testing mine soon, but something always comes up. I'll say it again now, but human baby is set to arrive in six weeks so I probably won't get around to it eep:


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

V-NH, That is probably the most HONEST comment I have read in a very, very long time...and that makes it worth a lot! On a different thread I mentioned that it is up to the buyer as to what is important to them and what kind of chances they want to take. Many, many new buyers become frustrated, confused and then defeated because they run into all kinds of things they did not expect with goats and blame themselves...when a $6. test might have saved them all the worry. You get it...and perhaps you will be lucky. I hope sol.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I do it because it really isn't that much work or expensive.  Most people that think that are misinformed. It increases your number of buyers, too, so pays off IMO. I feel like between tested and non-tested, there is a difference of hundreds of dollars for the kids being sold, usually. I know if I saw a beautiful kid being sold, if she wasn't from a tested herd, I'd pass immediately. That person lost a buyer. I have had buyers that weren't picky about it but by far most of my buyers come to me because I have a tested clean herd and have for years.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I test for CAE & Johne's annually. I have my vet come out to draw the blood then I send it in. My vet charged me $110.00 this past year & well worth it for me. 

I do have a friend that lives a little farther north that keeps telling me she'll show me but I figure it's worth it for me to pay my vet to come out.
Keeps me in contact with her at least once a year anyways & she's always so good when I need help over the phone, etc.

I usually send blood for both tests to WADDL.


----------



## V-NH (Jan 1, 2014)

dozedotz said:


> V-NH, That is probably the most HONEST comment I have read in a very, very long time...and that makes it worth a lot! On a different thread I mentioned that it is up to the buyer as to what is important to them and what kind of chances they want to take. Many, many new buyers become frustrated, confused and then defeated because they run into all kinds of things they did not expect with goats and blame themselves...when a $6. test might have saved them all the worry. You get it...and perhaps you will be lucky. I hope sol.


Thanks. I knew the risk I was taking by buying untested animals because I read the posts here and internalized what people (such as Alice and mygoat) were saying. I consider the herd I have right now to be my "starter herd." I bought extremely inexpensive unregistered animals and I am doing my best to learn everything I can. I have absolutely no intention of letting their kids leave my property, so I don't feel as bad as I would if I were planning to breed them for sale. The kids will all go to the freezer unless we happen upon one that we really want to keep for ourselves. 

I definitely want to learn to test them someday soon, but I'm not comfortable sticking a needle into a major artery without experienced supervision. I think that is because I process a lot of animals and I know exactly what happens when you cut arteries. I have an irrational concern that I am going to try to draw blood and end up having to process them even though that really isn't possible. Maybe I will watch some videos and give it a shot late fall


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

Lots of the stuff we test for around here is manageable...but CL is NOT (IMO). That is the major caution I would offer you...Please keep an extra careful eye out for any and all bumps especially in the area of the head...I know that you are expecting and very busy, but that is a nightmare that no one would want you to have to deal with...period. Other than that, best of luck with your herd!!


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a step by step picture how to draw blood on my blog. I covered drawing blood, links I supplies, pictures on how I package and ship as well as links to.labs and printable submission forms (all links are text highlighted in orange):

http://noodlevilleadventures.blogspot.com/2014/02/a-noodleville-how-to-goat-blood-draws.html

Testing yourself is easy and inexpensive compared to having the vet do it  If you can give an injection, you can draw blood


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2014)

So, here is the cost of testing with WADDL in 2014:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Caprine/Ovine Biosecurity Screen:*
-Small Ruminant Lentivirus (CAE/OPP) (ELISA)
-CL (SHI)
-Johne's (ELISA)
$22.05 per goat for out of state submissions.

+ $10 accession fee per group of samples submitted.
+ $10 - $20 + for overnight shipping
+ vet fee to draw blood ($10 per goat + $25 service fee minimum) Blood draws are free if you can do them yourself. I find it interesting that other countries require a certified veterinarian to draw blood samples. Private owners are not alowed to submit their own.


Initial cost for Biosecurity screen for a new goat on an out of state submission is $42.05+ if you draw the blood yourself and $77.05+ if you hire a vet to draw for you.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Testing for CAE only:


$6.30 per goat for out of state samples.



+ $10 accession fee per group of samples submitted.
+ $10 - $20 + for overnight shipping
+ vet fee to draw blood ($10 per goat + $25 service fee minimum) Blood draws are free if you can do them yourself.


$26.30 if you draw the blood yourself.

$61.30+ if you hire a vet to draw the sample


Of course if you are submitting several samples at one time the per goat price seems lower. For example, submitting 5 goats for testing would be $51.50 if you draw the blood yourself and $126.50+ if you hire a vet to draw the samples for you.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



If you have a Nubian, Nubian cross or any goat of uncertain parentage many now say you should test for G6S at http://tvmdl.tamu.edu/tests_service...-(SNP-qPCR)&unit_id=907&unit_effdt=2010-06-02.


This cost is $42 for each specimen for out of state submissions. $36 for in state. 
+ $7.50 accession fee per group of sample submitted.
+ $10 - $20 + for overnight shipping
+ vet fee to draw blood ($10 per goat + $25 service fee minimum) Blood draws are free if you can do them yourself. 


$94.50 minimum for a single out of state submission. This is a one time test for each goat unlike the above tests that are recommended to be done anytime you buy a new goat into your herd.



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


This is not considering Brucella which is very rare. Keeping in mind, with the exception of G6S, the others are said to be done a couple to several times per year. Also note, the tests are only valid at the time the test is done. The very next week different exposures can happen and the tests might have a different result. That is why if testing is important to you then they should be done at the time of purchase, not months prior, with the exception of G6S.


Testing is not cheap which confuses me when many say it is. A lot of money is spent on testing. I know there is biotracking but if my numbers are wrong, please advise.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I don't test for CL religiously in the herd because of cost. 

CAE/Johnes comes to 4.00 + 7.25 = 11.25 per goat, per year. I think that's pretty inexpensive. (WADDL is a bit cheaper on the johnes, but they have that accession fee) Plus the around 12.00 shipping, and the accession if you send to WADDL (I don't often). On incoming animals, I'd encourage them being tested 2x before intro On a base herd, two tests before kidding is as good of info as you'll get. After that, once per year before kidding is adequate. It gets pricy if you have a huge herd but if your biosecurity is tight you can make decisions on testing routine. I test once per year prior to kidding so I can know status pre-birth, and rarely bring in new animals that I have to more intensely test.

I've always offered for people in MI within reasonable distance, that I'll come out and help you/teach you. I can't commit to coming every year, but I'd love to teach you so you can do it yourself.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

If you know a nurse, have him/her come help you.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

I say testing is cheap because the consequences of not knowing and potentially spreading these diseases, then later having to invest the time & finances into cleaning it up is far more expensive.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

We drew blood on 5 the other day to test for CL CAE Johnes & Q Fever.
Cost was about $160 for all supplies, including overnight shipping to WADDL at a whopping $43.
But I wont complain. Had the vet come out, it was going to be nearly $420.
So I finally learned how to draw my own with help from a friend.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I tested my entire herd this year for the first time (CAE/Johnes). I had my vet come out, he drew the blood, packaged and sent it off for me. I just help hold the goats while he did the needle work.  My total cost was around $250 but that was for 12 goats. I feel it was well worth the expense.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Hiddensprings you got a deal!! Maybe we should move to your area.


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

V-NH said:


> I definitely want to learn to test them someday soon, but I'm not comfortable sticking a needle into a major artery without experienced supervision. I think that is because I process a lot of animals and I know exactly what happens when you cut arteries. I have an irrational concern that I am going to try to draw blood and end up having to process them even though that really isn't possible. Maybe I will watch some videos and give it a shot late fall


Just so ya know, you draw from the jugular vein, not the carotid artery. Technically, it is possible to stick the artery by accident, but it is very very unlikely. Unlike people, the carotid in goats is pretty deep I think, and the jugular is very superficial.  Even if you were to poke an artery with a blood drawing needle, it shoudln't make the animal bleed out...it's just a small hole after all. You can also tell arterial blood from venous blood pretty well, it is bright red. If you hit the artery, you would just want to put good pressure on it for awhile and all should be just fine, except perhaps a lil hematoma.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Why pay for overnight shipping? I'm in Texas & am usually sending samples to Idaho or Washington... I use priority mail, never pay more than $10 & have no issues...

Even in the hot, hot summer I just toss an ice pack in....Mail truck picks up at my post office at 5:15pm so I drop my package off at 4:30 so it's not just sitting there all day.. 

Saves a good amount and I've never had any issues doing it this way... And I only ice pack is average temps are above 90Â°...Not trying to keep them cold, just keeping them from cooking


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Goat Servant said:


> Hiddensprings you got a deal!! Maybe we should move to your area.


 Yep, I did. I love my vet. He's awesome. now he doesn't care much about goats, but he is always willing to help me out if I need him. Besides, between our cattle, horses, dogs and such, I think I've helped a great deal in paying for his new building. :clap:


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Frosted Mini's said:


> Just so ya know, you draw from the jugular vein, not the carotid artery.  Technically, it is possible to stick the artery by accident, but it is very very unlikely. Unlike people, the carotid in goats is pretty deep I think, and the jugular is very superficial.  Even if you were to poke an artery with a blood drawing needle, it shoudln't make the animal bleed out...it's just a small hole after all. You can also tell arterial blood from venous blood pretty well, it is bright red. If you hit the artery, you would just want to put good pressure on it for awhile and all should be just fine, except perhaps a lil hematoma.


LOL! Thanks, I was going to say something, too.

The only way I would hit an artery is if I wasn't trying to.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I have hit and drawn from an artery before. Not a big deal.  It bleeds a wee bit, just put pressure on. Arteries and veins are REALLY good at sealing up leaks, so a poke isn't a big deal.


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

I hit artery only once in my vet tech days...and it was in school on a horse. The prof was like, oh, teaching moment! LOL. Same day I hit blood on another horse going to give an IM injection! Bad luck that day I guess!


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

I have a testing question.

I'm getting ready to draw blood and send it out. I thought I read here to disregard the instructions to label the box "Exempt animal specimen" because it will just cause USPS to take longer to deliver it. Should I or should I not label the box?


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I do not tell them anything or write anything on the box. I suppose if something bad happened I'd get a big ole fine, but its either that or they ship it ground and it takes 2+ weeks to get there. :/ Just package it so if it does leak, it gets soaked up (I roll tubes in paper towel). I baggie them up too, twice, just to prevent leaks. (post office freaks if a box starts leaking because they have NO idea what it is).


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I always mark it, and it's never taken more than a couple of days to get there. :shrug:


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

The one time I did, It took 2 weeks. Several years ago, though. All it takes is an uninformed person to mark it 'ground' and from then on it's slower than molasses. Maybe I'll try it next time. Worst that happens, is I redraw. Not the end of the world I guess. Have to pay for shipping again though. :/


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

mygoat said:


> The one time I did, It took 2 weeks. Several years ago, though. All it takes is an uninformed person to mark it 'ground' and from then on it's slower than molasses. Maybe I'll try it next time. Worst that happens, is I redraw. Not the end of the world I guess. Have to pay for shipping again though. :/


I hear ya: Once burned, twice shy. And paying shipping twice is teh suxorz.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I don't mark my box special either. Seems like someone here told me the same thing Squeaky.
I always pack it good, ice packs & send it 2 day shipping. So far no problems.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2014)

Bumping thread for those looking into the current cost of testing and options.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

oops delete me!


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

V-NH said:


> Testing is such an interesting phenomenon here on Homesteading Today. I am very interested in learning how to do it myself so that it becomes cost effective to do so. The local large animal vet here charges over $50/goat and I would have to go through the trouble of loading five big goats into the back of my pickup and driving a half hour. Just too much trouble because my goats really hate being picked up. It's really impressive how people around here are so meticulous about it though, that is some really great attention paid to care. I've only met five or six "goat farmers" in person since getting goats and none of them tested for anything because they said it was just too much work and too much money. We've got a different breed of homesteader here on HT, true champions of proper herd maintenance.
> 
> I always say to myself that I will get around to learning the ropes and testing mine soon, but something always comes up. I'll say it again now, but human baby is set to arrive in six weeks so I probably won't get around to it eep:


I'm sure this is how about 95% of goat owners feel. I imagine a lot of people who are truly worried about diseases just don't get goats or consume goat milk because they can't find goats that have been tested.

I haven't met anybody in person who tests. I'm wondering if this will help me to sell my dairy does and milk shares more easily, once I get them tested, because I will be the only one in our area to be able to advertise that my goats are tested and offer to let people come and see my barn and milk room and watch me milk. I'm thinking I'll tell people these are the goats we use to feed our infant grandchildren. 

I don't know if this will help get customers or not - any thoughts?


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I don't know if it'll help you get customers or not. I am unfamiliar with a situation where nobody tests goats. Seems like every breeder I meet has some sort of testing protocol in dairy goats at least - even meat breed testing is becoming more and more common. I know around here, not having tested goats is a quick way to loose customers for kid buyers at least. I know our milk share customers appreciate that we test for Johnes.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

mygoat, where in Michigan are you?


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

The farm is in Brooklyn, MI. I am mostly in Lansing because I attend MSU vet school.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

I checked out your web site. If my goats come back positive for any diseases and I need to start over, maybe I'll have to come see you when you have doelings


----------

